

Build a Simple Twilio Customer Support Line in 10 minutes - moomerman
https://moocode.com/posts/7-build-a-simple-twilio-customer-support-line-in-10-minutes

======
tylermenezes
It's not really a customer support line, it's more of a redirection to a
customer support line. There's no actual queuing going on, and if the dialed
number doesn't pick up it's going to go to their voicemail, rather than the
support voicemail to which after-hours calls go.

~~~
moomerman
You can support call queueing and call duration so that it doesn't go to the
user voicemail. This is just a simple example to get you started.

